
Ask HN: What is the most underrated GitHub repo you found lately? - mirceasoaica
I&#x27;ve recently started to browse Github for inspiration and see what others are building. I&#x27;ve found a lot of great repos that in my opinion are underrated and should receive some sort of promotion and sometimes some help in their code.<p>Here are the repos I&#x27;ve found lately (I am not affiliated in any way with any of them):<p>PHP Machine Learning Library: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;php-ai&#x2F;php-ml<p>Laravel Ecommerce: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ant-vel&#x2F;antVel
======
yitchelle
When sourceforge was the github of its day, they used to have a "featured
project" on their front page. The "featured project" page would also include a
short interview with project team. It was quite an interesting read.

~~~
Svenskunganka
GitHub does have something similar, called showcases:
[https://github.com/showcases](https://github.com/showcases)

------
e12e
I recently started looking into what's new with Pharo Smalltalk and associated
projects since last I had a look... There are many that are underrated, like
the new(ish) cog virtual machine:

[https://github.com/OpenSmalltalk/opensmalltalk-
vm](https://github.com/OpenSmalltalk/opensmalltalk-vm)

Cuis Smalltalk:

[https://github.com/Cuis-Smalltalk/Cuis-Smalltalk-
Dev](https://github.com/Cuis-Smalltalk/Cuis-Smalltalk-Dev)

SquakJS:
[https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS](https://github.com/bertfreudenberg/SqueakJS)

and it's inspiration, lively:

[https://github.com/LivelyKernel/LivelyKernel](https://github.com/LivelyKernel/LivelyKernel)

A vr community tool/framework for the web in the spirit of open croquet /
openqwaq:

[https://github.com/virtual-world-framework/vwf](https://github.com/virtual-
world-framework/vwf)

And last, but not least:

[https://github.com/moosetechnology/Moose](https://github.com/moosetechnology/Moose)

"Moose is an extensive platform for software and data analysis.

Moose is an open source software. It was started at the Software Composition
Group from University of Bern in 1996, and is currently contributed to and
used by multiple partners. It offers multiple services ranging from importing
and parsing data, to modeling, to measuring, querying, mining, and to building
interactive and visual analysis tools."

~~~
e12e
I suppose I should throw in Amber Smalltalk (another js Smalltalk) as well,
even if they've moved hosting off github:

[https://lolg.it/amber/amber](https://lolg.it/amber/amber)

[http://amber-lang.net/](http://amber-lang.net/)

------
lewisl9029
If I had to choose only one, I'd go with replikativ:

[https://github.com/replikativ/replikativ](https://github.com/replikativ/replikativ)

At its core, replikativ is a Clojure/ClojureScript library that provides a set
of confluent replicated data types (CRDTs) to enable developers to build
decentralized apps that need to deal with keeping data in sync.

The end-game vision of the project is actually much more ambitious, however.
I'd encourage checking out the "Motivation and Vision" section of their README
[1] for a more thorough appreciation of what they're trying to do, but here's
my poor attempt at a quick TL;DR:

> The goal of replikativ is to build a distributed web and edit data
> collectively, while still allowing the right to fork and dissent for
> anybody... the vision [of replikativ] is to decouple data from the
> infrastructure and allow an open system of collaboration... by creating open
> data systems instead of just optimizing the privatized Internet of data
> silos...

This matches perfectly with my utopian vision for the future of the internet.

Users, not corporations, should own and control data. Users can then grant
access rights to applications & services on a case-by-case basis, and finally
be able to freely move between applications and services without having to
maintain separate sets of the same data under different formats in privately
owned silos like in the status-quo.

Only then can we have a truly robust marketplace of apps and services that can
compete on the strength of their value proposition to users, rather than
relying on the strength of their network effects to lock out new players.

I'm definitely looking to build some apps with replikativ myself to contribute
to their efforts once I get a chance to hone my ClojureScript skills. I'd also
love to hear about similar efforts in the decentralized data space if anyone
here happen to know any of them.

[1] [https://github.com/replikativ/replikativ#motivation-and-
visi...](https://github.com/replikativ/replikativ#motivation-and-vision)

------
tedmiston
Hypothesis - Property based testing (QuickCheck style) in Python
[https://github.com/HypothesisWorks/hypothesis-
python](https://github.com/HypothesisWorks/hypothesis-python)

~~~
drcongo
I love Hypothesis.

------
underyx
[https://github.com/coala-analyzer/coala](https://github.com/coala-
analyzer/coala) — 'Language Independent Code Analysis'

Love the idea, love the execution, the maintainers are amazing people, and it
somehow only has 250 stars.

~~~
the_duke
Cool idea.

------
roschdal
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

------
0x54MUR41
I found "slib" [1]. It is a Java library dedicated to semantic data mining
based on texts and/or ontology processing. They can be used in the context of
information retrieval, data analysis, recommendation system design.

I think this is a cool library since it was hard to find "updated" library
that can calculate semantic similarity between words. Beside that, this
library implements many methods on semantic/ontology research.

[1]: [https://github.com/sharispe/slib/](https://github.com/sharispe/slib/)

------
akaralar
[https://github.com/bustoutsolutions/siesta](https://github.com/bustoutsolutions/siesta)

especially reading the readme is a joy from start to end

------
joekrie
[https://github.com/js-joda/js-joda](https://github.com/js-joda/js-joda) \-
JS-Joda, JodaTime for JS

------
mathiasrw
[https://github.com/houshuang/madoko](https://github.com/houshuang/madoko)

------
poi519
Awesome list on of materials regarding targeted individuals
[https://github.com/aemxdp/awesome-
paranoia](https://github.com/aemxdp/awesome-paranoia)

dg programming language, basically Haskell over Python
[https://github.com/pyos/dg](https://github.com/pyos/dg)

~~~
poi519
Symta is a novel dialect of Lisp
[https://github.com/saniv/symta](https://github.com/saniv/symta)

------
purpleidea
Shameless plug:
[https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt](https://github.com/purpleidea/mgmt) But I
do think it's worth looking at! Full disclosure, I'm the main developer.

------
bedrin
Sniffy is a lightweight low-overhead Java profiler which shows the results
directly in your browser

[https://github.com/sniffy/sniffy/](https://github.com/sniffy/sniffy/)

------
leni536
Mathematica packages are rare on github. This one is really nice and handy:

[https://github.com/szhorvat/MaTeX](https://github.com/szhorvat/MaTeX)

------
david90
A go-lang based open source BaaS [https://github.com/SkygearIO/skygear-
server](https://github.com/SkygearIO/skygear-server)

------
mathiasrw
[https://github.com/eliangcs/pystock-
data](https://github.com/eliangcs/pystock-data)

------
mininao
[https://github.com/legomushroom/mojs](https://github.com/legomushroom/mojs)

~~~
Rockslide
7.5k stars is "most underrated"?

~~~
mmahemoff
You should have seen it before it got mentioned on HN :D

